# Best Drop-Away rest?



## RAbdou (Apr 30, 2012)

Curious to know what your favorite Drop-Away rest is and why (assuming you have tried more than one). Are there really any differences between the different types? Any input is appreciated. Thank you everyone.


----------



## foamkiller15 (Feb 5, 2012)

Qad.


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

RipChord.......my favorite anyway......stupid easy to set up....and I use the football connector to go with it. I typically don't serve the string into the cable....never found a reason to. And I'm on my 6th RipChord on 6 bows......great rest.


G


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Any trophy taker for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhntr270 (Aug 19, 2011)

Octane for me


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Qad hdx and limb driver


----------



## RUcnDis (Aug 3, 2007)

Going to get lots of answers on this one. Here is something I have found. 

I have shot QADs for the past 5 years or so. They work exactly as advertised, assuming you have them timed correctly for your setup. HOWEVER... if you plan on using a QAD hunter, a flat shelf is preferable (at least it is to me.) I have one on my Diamond bow and because the riser shelf is not flat it is a bit difficult to tune through the berger holes of the bow as the right prong of the rest will impact the shelf when it drops away. Easy fix is to elevate the rest as well as the nock point and shoot bullets all day, or just buy a QAD with lock down. 

A rest like the NAP Apache or TR Revolution should not have this same problem as it does not fall to the riser. 

Any drop away you go with will work, you just have to decide what your budget is, what kind of containment you want and set it up properly.


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

Limb driver has been the best rest for me.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Limbdriver or QAD


----------



## Sir Missalot (Nov 16, 2011)

Rip-Cord. EZ set up.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Schaffer Opposition rest. Just another to consider. Shot QAD and RipCords and loved those as well. The Schaffer is great for spot and stalks, and seems easier to not screw up on the draw than the other two I listed here.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ripcord code red and G5 Expert Pro are the two I like the best. I've tried many others, but these are the ones I've kept on my bows.


----------



## 5263LL (May 18, 2012)

Rip Cord Code Red.. puttin the hammer down


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

rod savini said:


> any trophy taker for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BASSFAN07 (Aug 9, 2006)

Trap door. No string. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

I have had a QAD and wasn't happy with it, I replaced it with a Rip Cord and love it. I got a limb driver for my target bow but I havnt used it much. So far I think I like the limb driver most of all. It is the quietest rest that I have ever used and it's pretty simple to set up.


----------



## highstrung556 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you want a true full containment arrow rest, as far as I know, the only 2 that truly exist are the QAD and the RipCord.

All the others have a loading slot which makes it possible for the arrow to fall off the rest.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Versa Rest...the rest of them are just plain flimsy...IMO.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

RAbdou said:


> Curious to know what your favorite Drop-Away rest is and why (assuming you have tried more than one). Are there really any differences between the different types? Any input is appreciated. Thank you everyone.


My favorite is the Limb Driver. I have had many different kinds. This is the easiest to setup. One of the quickest at dropping. Have had the one on my 09 AM35 since 09 without a single problem. Do not have to worry about timing issues with the rest if I am out in the rain or cable stretch, etc, etc,,,,


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Limbdriver by VaporTrail!!!!


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

I like my limbdriver pro v so far, another good rest for me is the AAE pro drop. I have an G5 expert pro on the way so I will have to see how I like it.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Fav is TT shakey hunter,also like the Nap scissor rest...........


----------



## JASON MYERS (Jun 25, 2006)

Any Trophy Taker for me as well.


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

Ripcord Code Red


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

highstrung556 said:


> If you want a true full containment arrow rest, as far as I know, the only 2 that truly exist are the QAD and the RipCord.
> 
> All the others have a loading slot which makes it possible for the arrow to fall off the rest.


Schaffer Opposition is full containment as well.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I like the Limbdrliver pro, Qad a close second,


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

qad and nap apache
both very reliable and easy to set up and adjust


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

QAD HDX and the Pro V....


----------



## ARO Assassin (Oct 6, 2009)

QAD hands down

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SEIowaArcher (Aug 14, 2007)

I use a Code Red on my BMXL, and a Limbdriver Pro V on the Venny XL. Both of them work great.


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

AAE Pro Drop for me.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

BASSFAN07 said:


> Trap door. No string.sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also use the Trap Door...have several of them....they work very well...most of mine are noisy...but their very easy to mount on the bow (no string needed as you mentioned...Black Gold doesnt make them any more so I bought a few on the classifieds....I am good for awhile..however it isnt my favorite dropaway for hunting..I prefer the fully contained QAD..


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Karbon said:


> Limbdriver or QAD


Those has been my favorites. Anything more spendy than those is off my list.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

ive never seen a failaway with more issues than the qad,, mostly timing and set up but there have been other problems as well,, to me its the worst one on the market,, but still popular and i sell a lot of them even though i would prefer not too... the best by far as been the limb driver pro v,, no timing or clearance problems at all,, also set up is very easy,,, in second place i would put the nap apache,, i put dependability above all else


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Have QAD HDX on all my bows, never had a problem.
RTFM ...


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

Versa Rest hands down


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Shot a QAD for a while and loved it once I bent the containment bar for clearance. Now they sell them that way. If all you need is a drop away it will work great for you. 

The best rest on the market is the Hamskea Versa Rest. It can be set as a drop away via top or bottom limb actuation or by cable. It can also be set as a blade rest if you ever want to get into target or competetive 3D. It can also be set as a drop away blade if you want to. This thing is as solid as they come and very smooth. It just costs a bit more than the others mentioned here. Well worth the price if your interested in all types of archery.


----------



## bon3coll3ctor92 (Aug 8, 2011)

highstrung556 said:


> If you want a true full containment arrow rest, as far as I know, the only 2 that truly exist are the QAD and the RipCord.
> 
> All the others have a loading slot which makes it possible for the arrow to fall off the rest.


rests like the apache contain the arrow also bc if u tip it over it still hits sights and will not let it come out


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

QAD is still hands down the best FULL containment rest out there.


----------



## Bushido (Jun 29, 2012)

Vital Gear Easy set-up and held the arrow well


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Was a QAD diehard until i tried a pro v. I won't be going back.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

AAE DOA is full containment also and I think the engineering is better than that of a QAD or ripcord. When you cock the arm in the up position it doesn't even make a click. I have used them all and the AAE is what I prefer. They just aren't marketed like the others.


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

QAD Ultra Rest HDX


----------



## highoctane (Dec 8, 2008)

Ripcord Code Red---Nuff said!!!!!


----------



## Blackbear74 (Aug 29, 2011)

highstrung556 said:


> If you want a true full containment arrow rest, as far as I know, the only 2 that truly exist are the QAD and the RipCord.
> 
> All the others have a loading slot which makes it possible for the arrow to fall off the rest.


Not quite. Don't forget the Trophy Ridge Revolution. Full containment, even more that those two. Easy setup and cheaper make it pretty good in my books.


----------



## Harvest (Feb 13, 2011)

Nap Apache(price ) and Rip Cord.


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

LimbDirver, original or Pro-V, and the new Trophy Taker SmackDown pro.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

Qad


----------



## Badgerfan54220 (Dec 1, 2011)

Trophy Taker Here.....


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Apache.


----------



## lostinwoods (Apr 22, 2008)

Was doing a google search and came across this old thread which has probably been posted numberous times.

I was debating between a Ripcord Red and a QAD Hdx rest. Ripcord sounds easier to tune and set up. Any thoughts? Equal about or is one quieter and smoother??


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

limbdriver


----------



## HBaker4603 (Mar 4, 2013)

NAP Apache all day long baby


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

I switched from the Trophy Ridge Drop Zone to the Rip Cord Red on my hunting bow. I put the Drop Zone on my tourney rig. I went to the Rip Cord for full containment drop away. I like the mechanism that lets the rest down if you let down. I have found that it is easier to setup than the QAD rests. (in my experience) when you release the arrow, it seems to drop faster; giving your vanes plenty of clearance. I recently worked on a guy's bow that had a QAD and he was having trouble with it dropping fast enough. That's why I like the Rip Cord. Hope you find what you are looking for and good shooting!


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Qad hdx and limb driver



These would be my first choices as well and in the same order!


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

Ripcord Code Red


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ripcord Code Red


----------



## AdamCantrell (Jun 16, 2013)

onetohunt said:


> Limbdriver by VaporTrail!!!!


Yessir! Can't beat them!


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

Apache , then the apache oh, did I mention the apache .
Best rest for the money


----------



## gamekiller (Sep 1, 2013)

ripcord cold red here


----------



## LAXJ (Apr 22, 2011)

I like everything about the code red except that the arm lets down if you have to let down from full draw. That would be so bad in a tournament situation but could spell a disaster in a treestand. I will stick to the QAD until they change it.


----------



## draff1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I saw some super slow motion video's on you tube that suggest some of the cable driven (drop aways) drop too soon allowing the arrow to sink as it leaves the string. Limb driven rests are supposedly less susceptible to this. I've owned code red, QAD and I have a TT SD pro and all have worked well. I like the containment of the QAD best but the TT SD pro feels more robust.


----------



## gamekiller (Sep 1, 2013)

draff1 said:


> I saw some super slow motion video's on you tube that suggest some of the cable driven (drop aways) drop too soon allowing the arrow to sink as it leaves the string. Limb driven rests are supposedly less susceptible to this. I've owned code red, QAD and I have a TT SD pro and all have worked well. I like the containment of the QAD best but the TT SD pro feels more robust.


wel post this video links


----------



## gamekiller (Sep 1, 2013)

LAXJ said:


> I like everything about the code red except that the arm lets down if you have to let down from full draw. That would be so bad in a tournament situation but could spell a disaster in a treestand. I will stick to the QAD until they change it.


tournament situation? well i would think you would not worry about let down in a tournament situation.... you lost me on this one!!!


----------



## LAXJ (Apr 22, 2011)

gamekiller said:


> tournament situation? well i would think you would not worry about let down in a tournament situation.... you lost me on this one!!!


Sorry, I meant that wouldn't be so bad in a tournament situation.


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

onetohunt said:


> Limbdriver by VaporTrail!!!!


Here u go. Easy to set up and tune


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Trophy Taker Pronghorn rest works ideal for me for years.


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Hamskea. None of the others come close.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

QAD HDX, Ripcord Code Red is good too, but the QAD doesn't drop when you let down.


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

Limbdriver micro. Nothing else comes close


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

nimh said:


> Hamskea. None of the others come close.





Carbofastdirect said:


> Limbdriver micro. Nothing else comes close


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

I have both. One in my drawer and one on my bow. Enough said


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

Scroll down and watch the video clip

http://www.vaportrailarchery.com/arrow rests/


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

Another for the QAD HDX


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

You ask for the "best" and I can tell you there is absolutely no (and I mean NO!) contest here. The Hamskea Versa Rest is the BEST. I have used most of the rests listed above and there are some good ones. Of the others I'd probably recommend the Limbdriver Pro V (my son is still shooting that rest). But seriously, the Versa rest is so superior in construction and function to all of the rests listed here that there simply is no comparison. The only reason you don't see more recommendations for it is that it's expensive and most folks don't want to drop the coin for the "best" - they get one of the above rests because they are "adequate" for a more reasonable price. But you specifically asked for the best (irrespective of price) and I'm giving you the answer.

I'll also say tha full containment is way overrated. Although you can get full containment option with the Versa Rest I don't have that option on either of the Versa Rests I have as I find it totally unnecessary. I use an arrow pad with the rubber arrow holders (which I actually trim down a bit) and I can tip my bow about 90 degrees in either direction without it falling off and I've done spot n stalk with no issues whatsoever. So unless you plan on tipping your bow upsidedown on a regular basis you really don't need it - but clearly that's a personal decision.


----------



## Sliver giver (Jul 27, 2013)

Ripcord red works awesome.


----------



## Draw27 (Dec 7, 2010)

Predator said:


> You ask for the "best" and I can tell you there is absolutely no (and I mean NO!) contest here. The Hamskea Versa Rest is the BEST. I have used most of the rests listed above and there are some good ones. Of the others I'd probably recommend the Limbdriver Pro V (my son is still shooting that rest). But seriously, the Versa rest is so superior in construction and function to all of the rests listed here that there simply is no comparison. The only reason you don't see more recommendations for it is that it's expensive and most folks don't want to drop the coin for the "best" - they get one of the above rests because they are "adequate" for a more reasonable price. But you specifically asked for the best (irrespective of price) and I'm giving you the answer.
> 
> I'll also say tha full containment is way overrated. Although you can get full containment option with the Versa Rest I don't have that option on either of the Versa Rests I have as I find it totally unnecessary. I use an arrow pad with the rubber arrow holders (which I actually trim down a bit) and I can tip my bow about 90 degrees in either direction without it falling off and I've done spot n stalk with no issues whatsoever. So unless you plan on tipping your bow upsidedown on a regular basis you really don't need it - but clearly that's a personal decision.


Very well said :wink:


----------



## L.I.Archer (Sep 6, 2010)

The best drop-away rests are the ones that:
1) do not put a lot of tension on the buss cable
2) fully captures the arrow
3) comes to the ready-to-launch position at the last 1/2" of the draw cycle
4) retains the full-containment of the arrow if you choose not to shoot, and you let down slowly
5) does not bounce back to interfere with arrow flight

Two different brand of rests that I have, and still use, are the QAD LD, HD, & HDX, and the Trophy Ridge Revolution.

Personally, I'm finding favor with the Trophy Ridge Revolution rest because it allows easy removal of the arrow while still in the full-containment position, so you can switch arrows quietly in a hunting situation, i.e.: switching from big game broadheads to small game heads or field tips for that annoying squirrel or chipmunk that's barking at you giving away your position. It's also half the price of the QAD HD or HDX rests. It also works better, without the full capture bar potentially interfering with arrow flight if you're using high profile vanes and the TL1 launcher. 

I give 3 thumbs up to the Trophy Ridge Revolution rests.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Ripcord


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Golden Key Premier converted to limb driven drop away. Great rest and the micro adjust is great for tuning. It isn't full containment, but I've never had an issue in the woods. Not to mention, Spot Hogg still upholds the warranty on them.


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

I've owned all of the top rests, LD, QAD, TT, you name it and none of them come close to the Hamskea. By far the best rest on the market.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Hamskea Versa Rest is one of the heaviest built rests available-period. My QAD HDX is also a good rest, but for the extra $30 the Versa is a lot better. Many set up options, no play in anything, stainless ball bearing supported arm, no bushings, and very tight tolerances! My main reason for liking the Hamskea, no freak 'in plastic! I've set three of them up on three different bows and all have been almost perfect on the first shot, my worst one had to move about 1/64" out, but they are extremely easy to set up in limb driven mode. Cheers--BB


----------



## proarcher16 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes there are differences. 

My personal favorite is LimbDriver by Vaportrail. This drop away rest uses the flex of the limbs on the draw cycle for the mechanisms function. I love mine. It is just a little bit trickier to tune that some other rest out there but it is worth it to me.

There are other rest that work by attaching a string to the down cord.


----------

